# Greater philadelphia area get together



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Who's in? 
There are plenty of members in the area. We can do jersey or PA doesn't matter.
I have a location in Bucks county we can use and its close to I95, rt.1 and the turnpikes but I'm open to anything.
Date?
Location?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I reside in Millville NJ and am in for this. It would be great to put some faces to the systems. Also I could always use some valuable input on the status of my current system.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I would probably be down for this... don't have a ton to show but that could change quickly. I might, just might, even be able to host this, i'm right off the connection from the PA Turnpike to the Jersey turnpike extension and there's a good amount of parking near my house and 2 driveways (although one is still grass). It would have to be a Sunday though, or a Saturday after 6pm for it to work for me either way.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Very cool. I've been to Colin's house very convenient from the pike or 295...
Sunday is absolutely best for me.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

jel847 said:


> Very cool. I've been to Colin's house very convenient from the pike or 295...
> Sunday is absolutely best for me.


Well, I moved about 5 mins down the road from the townhouse you saw, but probably actually closer to you, and much more space. I'm now right near the turnpike exit for Rt-130.


----------



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

I think this is a great idea. When should we do it? I have nothing but time now that I shattered my elbow and I'm on disability


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^, wait what, when did this happen Todd? As far as the day, Sunday after Church for me would be perfect. I would then be in the Sicklerville area and hat would give me ready access to route 42, or any of the main roads that I would need to use.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I'm down.... I have nothing to show with my car but I would like to get some ideas. Just let me know where and what you need me to bring. Either Saturday or Sunday should be good for me.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That sir is a great idea and one that I would contribute to 100%. Lets get the day and date finalized and then make a list for what everyone will bring.


----------



## rmoltis (Sep 4, 2012)

id be interested in participating.
But my car is in a couple pieces.
I went to install my long tube header today and there was a fitment issue on the housing that connects the lower radiator hose to the block.
So I have to have a shop cut it shorten it and weld it back together.
But next get together close to the Pittsburgh or Pa area I would be interested in attending.
It's nice to meet new people.


----------



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^, wait what, when did this happen Todd? As far as the day, Sunday after Church for me would be perfect. I would then be in the Sicklerville area and hat would give me ready access to route 42, or any of the main roads that I would need to use.


Last night. . Very painful. I have to have pins put in.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Weren't you at the stones concert last night?


----------



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

After the show I tripped on a chain


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Man you have some bad luck. Hope you're ok

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok, so if Colin doesn't want to host we can do it at the falls township community park. Plenty of space there I can reserve us the pavilion etc. they have nice bathrooms and electricity if needed. I will smoke up a few racks of ribs and bring my grill wherever we go so chicken and ribs on me...
So how about a date?

falls township community park - Google Maps


----------



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

This is going to be awesome! Thanks! Ill gladly pitch in as well or make some sides. Can we do it in a couple weeks though? I'm having surgery on this arm in next couple days and would like it to heal a bit prior so I'm not in constant pain and enjoy the gathering.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Todd I will keep you in prayer, and keep your spirits up. It seems that at the very least we all agree to bring something, now we just net some options for dates.


----------



## dgr932 (Mar 31, 2011)

Count me in if it goes next weekend making a trip home to philly tp visit parents.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd like to attend as well. Cars nowhere near anything resembling a system yet, but it's always nice to meet up and check out some other cars. If this is out at least 2 weeks, I might actually have some tunes as well...


-Steve


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll start
How about Sunday August 11th?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sounds good to me. A little over a month out and gives me some time to work on the system.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey guys 
I'm in...30 mins north of Allentown here...

Might I also suggest the possibility of a MECA 1x sq only event? 

I can easily get a judge for the day...the costs would be next to nothing and can be just certificate awards? 

Thoughts 

Josh


----------



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

jel847 said:


> I'll start
> How about Sunday August 11th?


I will be in Bonaire that week. Week prior works though (August 4th)


Coppertone: thank you! Those prayers may have worked because orthopedic surgeon said I don't need pins this morning. Bones are perfectly placed to fuse together properly and the fragments are close enough together pins are not necessary. new radiograph shows osteoblasts look excellent. I go back in a week for another "photo shoot." Pain is still pretty bad though.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

middle of august? more time the better to get cars ready


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

todd131 said:


> I will be in Bonaire that week. Week prior works though (August 4th)
> 
> 
> Coppertone: thank you! Those prayers may have worked because orthopedic surgeon said I don't need pins this morning. Bones are perfectly placed to fuse together properly and the fragments are close enough together pins are not necessary. new radiograph shows osteoblasts look excellent. I go back in a week for another "photo shoot." Pain is still pretty bad though.


I am so glad to hear that, now please tell me that your amps have sold.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

August 4th works for me.

Todd, glad to hear you don't need surgery.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Any new updates concerning this gents? The reason for the inquiry is my Bilsteins shocks are about to come in and I would like to install them before I bring the car out of its hiding place lol.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Once we decide on a date we can start up a list if what everyone is bringing. We're also gonna need a head count too. 


Name Preference

1. BlueAc(Jarrett) Any Sat or Sun


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd be down for coming out since its under 2 hours from York, but the only Sunday I am free is 8/18.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BlueAc said:


> Once we decide on a date we can start up a list if what everyone is bringing. We're also gonna need a head count too.
> 
> 
> Name Preference


1. BlueAc Any Sat or Sun
2. chefhow(Howard) 8/18


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I might be down depending on the day and place!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

chefhow said:


> 1. BlueAc Any Sat or Sun
> 2. chefhow(Howard) 8/18


3. Coppertone ( Benjamin) any Sat. Or Sunday after Church.


----------



## rmoltis (Sep 4, 2012)

My bday is on august 7th.
If I come out there better be some presents lol.
Just kidding. If I can make it ill try and swing by.
But its a good drive from Pittsburgh. 
It would be nice to meet some faces.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Jel847(jeff) any weekend but the end of August.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Weekend of the 18th is out for me... NYC for the weekend with req


----------



## dgr932 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry to jack you guys thread but i am in philadelphia 500 miles from home just blew front
stage amps and left side woofer need to purchase gear please help. Text 910 554 9442 sorry for thread jacking.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Where exactly are you? I have BNIB JBL MS62c set that I'm not gonna use.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am in for a meet up! Open for dates except the weekend of August 24.

I can bring my rta gear to help anybody that wants to does some measurements and adjusting.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> Weekend of the 18th is out for me... NYC for the weekend with req


you should stop by the shop i work at!


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

I'd try to work it out if its a sat or sun. I'm in York with chef


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Gary Mac said:


> I'd try to work it out if its a sat or sun. I'm in York with chef


youre closer to me than Chef...


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm in Bethlehem, PA so anywhere around the Philly area is fine.

I've got class until the 13th, then start back up the 27th so Aug 17th/18th or 24th/25th would work best for me.

My ride might actually be somewhat together by then . . . 

Scott


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> youre closer to me than Chef...


But chef likes to cuddle...


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Do we have a date yet?


----------



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

I vote August 25th.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I will be away for vacation for that time period.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

How about 8/18? Or we can try for September?..


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

8/18 would work for me


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> But chef likes to cuddle...


I'm not into big dudes.


----------



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

8/18 works. I get back from Bonaire on the 17th


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

August 18th is fine by me, also gives me time to swap out some interior pieces as well as do my suspension.


----------



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok so is it August 18th?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

18th will work for me. Are we set for that date? 


-Steve


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Location: TBD (Falls Township Community Park, 9125 Mill Creek Road, Levittown, PA 19055 ?)

Ok, so let's keep the list going and add your name if you plan to attend the 18th. 


_1. BlueAc Any Sat or Sun
2. chefhow(Howard) 8/18_
3. Coppertone ( Benjamin) any Sat. Or Sunday after Church
4. edouble101
5. todd131
6. Captainobvious
7. jel847
8. ScottRWalters
9.
10.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I am in for August 18th as I'm on the road from 7am Saturday until 9:00 pm.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm in for the 18th.
If we're meeting at the park let me know and I will try and reserve the pavilion.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

75 percent chance I can make it for a few hours.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> I am in for August 18th as I'm on the road from 7am Saturday until 9:00 pm.


Wait, do you mean you're in or out...?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

jel847 said:


> I'm in for the 18th.
> If we're meeting at the park let me know and I will try and reserve the pavilion.


I could also scoop up one of the parks here in the King of Prussia area if that's a viable location for guys as well. KOP is smack in the intersection of routes 422, I76 and the PA Turnpike (Valley Forge exit).

Let me know what you guys wanna do.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

captainobvious said:


> I could also scoop up one of the parks here in the King of Prussia area if that's a viable location for guys as well. KOP is smack in the intersection of routes 422, I76 and the PA Turnpike (Valley Forge exit).
> 
> Let me know what you guys wanna do.


KOP would be great for me!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Wait, do you mean you're in or out...?


Saturday the 17th of August I will be on the road for a least 13 hours, so I can definitely make it the 18th ( Sunday). I'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Chronic Carz (Jun 15, 2013)

jel847 said:


> Ok, so if Colin doesn't want to host we can do it at the falls township community park. Plenty of space there I can reserve us the pavilion etc. they have nice bathrooms and electricity if needed. I will smoke up a few racks of ribs and bring my grill wherever we go so chicken and ribs on me...
> So how about a date?
> 
> falls township community park - Google Maps


" falls township that's were my first car audio shoip was from 92 to 2002 on tyburn road " Chronic Carz " the name of the business  maybe we know eachother ?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Chronic Carz said:


> " falls township that's were my first car audio shoip was from 92 to 2002 on tyburn road " Chronic Carz " the name of the business  maybe we know eachother ?


Maybe but I don't remember that shop or any shop on Tyburn. Where on Tyburn was it? I can't even picture where it could be.
Only local shop I remember was good vibrations on bridge street at Pennsylvania ave.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I might be interested in attending.


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm in for the 18th.

-Scott


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Current list. Please Copy this in your reply and add your name to it if you plan to attend so we can keep a solid count.




_1. BlueAc Any Sat or Sun
2. chefhow(Howard) 8/18_
3. Coppertone ( Benjamin) any Sat. Or Sunday after Church
4. edouble101
5. todd131
6. Captainobvious
7. jel847
8. ScottRWalters
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.



.


----------



## Chronic Carz (Jun 15, 2013)

jel847 said:


> Maybe but I don't remember that shop or any shop on Tyburn. Where on Tyburn was it? I can't even picture where it could be.
> Only local shop I remember was good vibrations on bridge street at Pennsylvania ave.


435 tyburn rd right across from the bar " fairless 500 " in the truck parking lot 4 decent size garages hensors trucking I moved to florida when I closed the shop in2002 . were you stay at I lived on RUE COURT the coltesac on new falls rd next to st joseph


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Gotcha.. Fairless 500 is long closed. 
I forgot about those garages. They just built a natural gas filling station right there. 

I'm in Penns grant behind the post office on West trenton Ave. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chronic Carz (Jun 15, 2013)

cool


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Current list. Please Copy this in your reply and add your name to it if you plan to attend so we can keep a solid count.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have the youngins that day, so if anyone needs any help with their install...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Cool, glad you're coming out Dennis


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

My car is at the shop now so I'll be up and running by then.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Put me down as a maybe

I may have to work...if not, im in!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Maybe


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

BlueAc said:


> My car is at the shop now so I'll be up and running by then.


What shop?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

jel847 said:


> What shop?


X2 please.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Current list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is 8/18 the date? What about location?


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

What he said....^^^


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

My vote for 8/18 at King of Prussia.

I will bring my rta rig for anybody interested.


Can the op add a poll to this thread to help determine date and location? Two separate polls?


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

KOP is good for me.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

jel847 said:


> So is 8/18 the date? What about location?


It's your thread and gig, I certainly don't wanna step on any toes 

I think the August 18th date looks pretty firm based on the commits. As for location, I just threw the King of Prussia location out as a possibility for it since it's pretty centrally located to many major highways and there are a lot of parks out here that can be reserved from the township.

You let me/us know bud


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

_1. BlueAc Any Sat or Sun
2. chefhow(Howard) 8/18_
3. Coppertone ( Benjamin) any Sat. Or Sunday after Church
4. edouble101
5. todd131
6. Captainobvious
7. jel847
8. ScottRWalters
9. OSN
10. edzyy (maybe)
11. mic10is (maybe)
12. 
13.
14.
15.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Im in but would really like to get confirmation on a time/place before I commit 100%


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Kop would be good for this guy


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Guys we need to get the date/time settled. The it's fast approaching.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm out for any time in August, work travel just got crazy and I am out on the road every week but the last as of this morning.
If anything changes I will try to make it.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm looking into using this location:

500 Chesterbrook Blvd, Chesterbrook, PA

It's a medium sized shopping center that only has a few tenants. Most of the businesses have moved on, but there are some that would be of use to us that day like Manhattan Bagel, a decent pizza joint, etc. At the far end of the shopping center there was once a big supermarket, but since it's empty, that whole part of the lot is open. Looks like a decent spot to me. 

Lets tentatively plan for this location, Sunday August 18th at 11:00am and running until whenever.

Here is a diagram of the shopping center/lot. We'll meet in front of the big 35,000 sq ft empty supermarket bldg.

http://brixmor.com/LeasingBrochures/4016.pdf



.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Honestly I don't think I want to drive to king of Prussia. It's a hour away and a traffic nightmare..


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

jel847 said:


> Honestly I don't think I want to drive to king of Prussia. It's a hour away and a traffic nightmare..


On a Sunday morning ?  

It's not bad at that time of day. Now weekdays, I would whole-heartedly agree, but weekend am and afternoon are pretty easy. Or depending on where you are in the NE, hop on th T-Pike to Valley forge exit and its literally 5 minutes away from there. 


Where else would you propose? Do you have a location availabe closer to you?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I say that we have it in Millville NJ. This way I won't have far to drive, and you get to tour our town.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

jel847 said:


> Honestly I don't think I want to drive to king of Prussia. It's a hour away and a traffic nightmare..


Via the Turnpike on a Sunday would be far from a nightmare. I'm open to all area though so just let me know.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

jel847 said:


> Honestly I don't think I want to drive to king of Prussia. It's a hour away and a traffic nightmare..


Nah, kop traffic will not be bad at All between 10-11 on a Sunday. Even if there is a ball game, it does not bottleneck until you pass 476 on 76. 

I can get there in an hour from York.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in. Date and time?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sweet Mike! Now get out your tow hook and rufees and "convince" Andy to come


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> I'm looking into using this location:
> 
> 500 Chesterbrook Blvd, Chesterbrook, PA
> 
> ...





tintbox said:


> I'm in. Date and time?



See above. This looks like the best option. Date is definite as that's when almost everyone is able to attend.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Is this meet going to happen?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

BlueAc said:


> Is this meet going to happen?


As far as I know.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

OK guys. Here is the location, date and time. No more guessing so we can make this thing happen.

*Sunday August 18th at 11:00am 
500 Chesterbrook Blvd, Chesterbrook, PA*

It's a medium sized shopping center that only has a few tenants. Most of the businesses have moved on, but there are some that would be of use to us that day like Manhattan Bagel, a decent pizza joint, etc. At the far end of the shopping center there was once a big supermarket, but since it's empty, that whole part of the lot is open.

Here is a diagram of the shopping center/lot. We'll meet in front of the big 35,000 sq ft empty supermarket bldg.

http://brixmor.com/LeasingBrochures/4016.pdf


*Please add your name to the list if you plan to come so we know who all will be there.
name, forum screen name and car/color.*

Thanks


1. Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazda 3
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

1. Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazda 3
2. Jay (BlueAc) Bronze TL Type S
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

1. Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazda 3
2. Jay (BlueAc) Bronze TL Type S
3. Gary - Gary Mac. Silver Acura TLS
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Gary Mac said:


> 1. Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazda 3
> 2. Jay (BlueAc) Bronze TL Type S
> 3. Gary - Gary Mac. Silver Acura TLS
> 4. Benjamin (Coppertone) Black Subaru 2.5GT Limited
> ...


Count me in for bringing something...


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

1. Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazda 3
2. Jay (BlueAc) Bronze TL Type S
3. Gary - Gary Mac. Silver Acura TLS
4. Benjamin (Coppertone) Black Subaru 2.5GT Limited
5. Eric (edouble101) blue Hyundai Elantra 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

1. Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazda 3
2. Jay (BlueAc) Bronze TL Type S
3. Gary - Gary Mac. Silver Acura TLS
4. Benjamin (Coppertone) Black Subaru 2.5GT Limited
5. Eric (edouble101) blue Hyundai Elantra 
6. Scott (scottrwalters) Anthracite Blue 2000 VW Passat
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## jpath (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey guys. Just joined, NE Philly here. I dont have anything great to show off or demo, but I'd love to be there to hear your cars. Hard to find real car audio people in Philly anymore.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

jpath said:


> Hey guys. Just joined, NE Philly here. I dont have anything great to show off or demo, but I'd love to be there to hear your cars. Hard to find real car audio people in Philly anymore.


Ugh mmm newbies need to bring beer for all....lol. Hope to see you there.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

jpath said:


> Hey guys. Just joined, NE Philly here. I dont have anything great to show off or demo, but I'd love to be there to hear your cars. Hard to find real car audio people in Philly anymore.


This should hopefully be a great chance to learn a lot. You're more than welcome to join us!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

jpath said:


> Hey guys. Just joined, NE Philly here. I dont have anything great to show off or demo, but I'd love to be there to hear your cars. Hard to find real car audio people in Philly anymore.


No problem! You dont need to have an install or anything to show off. Just come out to hang out and check out some of the other cars and installs


----------



## jpath (Jul 29, 2013)

sounds good i will be there with my green '97 Pathfinder


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I will still be there and in need of some serious tuning. To my ears it's just not balanced as far as it should be. I was going to swap out more equipment before the meet, but at this rate I'm only going to add two more pieces and worry about it later. I'm just really looking forward to putting faces to the screen names.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

1. Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazda 3
2. Jay (BlueAc) Bronze TL Type S
3. Gary - Gary Mac. Silver Acura TLS
4. Benjamin (Coppertone) Black Subaru 2.5GT Limited
5. Eric (edouble101) blue Hyundai Elantra 
6. Scott (scottrwalters) Anthracite Blue 2000 VW Passat
7. ?? (jpath) Green Pathfinder
8.
9.
10.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Anymore?


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I might attend, It's going to be a last minute decision if I do.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn i'll be away for work, but i would have loved to drive down to see everyone..


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Is this 100% for sure going to take place? I'd hate to commit and then drive 2 hours, only to find an empty parking lot.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Unfortunately I have to back out fellas. Hopefully I will see you all in Pottsville in September.


1. Steve (Captainobvious) red Mazda 3
2. Jay (BlueAc) Bronze TL Type S
3. Gary - Gary Mac. Silver Acura TLS
4. Benjamin (Coppertone) Black Subaru 2.5GT Limited
5. Scott (scottrwalters) Anthracite Blue 2000 VW Passat
6. ?? (jpath) Green Pathfinder
7.
8.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

edouble101 said:


> Unfortunately I have to back out fellas. Hopefully I will see you all in Pottsville in September.
> 
> 
> 1.
> ...


As do I 

With 3 weddings, classes and finals, Im not even close to ready with the build and I have a tournament this weekend so I really need to use the Sunday time to work on the build so I'm ready for Pottsville as well as the NC meet that I'm driving down to. Sorry fellas. Please consider attending the Pottsville, Pa show though as I'll definitely make that event.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> As do I
> 
> With 3 weddings, classes and finals, Im not even close to ready with the build and I have a tournament this weekend so I really need to use the Sunday time to work on the build so I'm ready for Pottsville as well as the NC meet that I'm driving down to. Sorry fellas. Please consider attending the Pottsville, Pa show though as I'll definitely make that event.


Well if youre out then Im out


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm going to join the bail bandwagon. Will definitely make Pottsville.

1. Jay (BlueAc) Bronze TL Type S
3. Gary - Gary Mac. Silver Acura TLS
4. Benjamin (Coppertone) Black Subaru 2.5GT Limited
5. ?? (jpath) Green Pathfinder


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Well if youre out then Im out


Sorry Mic :blush:

It's been crazy busy here for the last month. I've had very little time to get work done on the install and I have a few busy weekends with other priorities coming up as well so I really need to use Sunday to work.

Will you be in Pottsville in Sept for the state finals?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

At this point, perhaps we should simply cancel this and reschedule at a later date...


----------



## jpath (Jul 29, 2013)

I say a reschedule would be best. They are forecasting rain for sunday also.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I concur because at this rate I would be the only one there lol.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Damn this is crazy. I gave up plans this weekend to attend this. That was the whole point of organizing far in advance.


----------



## jpath (Jul 29, 2013)

Well im still down if anyone else is. I also have a location in NE Philly we could us3 as a backup. Just figured with the weather forecast and so many people backing out a reschedule made sense.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

jpath said:


> Well im still down if anyone else is. I also have a location in NE Philly we could us3 as a backup. Just figured with the weather forecast and so many people backing out a reschedule made sense.


No, you're right if everyone is bailing it only makes sense to cancel. I just wish that would've been mentioned sooner. I guess I'll just wait to see what's up with the next one bc Pottsville is 100 miles from me. :blush:


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

So a no go? Im not trying to be weird, but ne philly is about 2 hours with traffic, so ill probably pass if its only 2-3 guys. However, jims steaks is around the corner and they are fabulous!

I'll be at Pottsville, prob competing. Try to make it if you can, that was good last year.


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

If you guys reschedule count me in, new member to the site, hard to find car audio ppl in the area. I'm in bristol TWP/bucks but I grew up in Philly. I may even have something done by the time you meet up, just got a new car so its still factory fresh


----------

